# Stream Line Up Changes (Fall 2006)



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

On 9/26 Sirius is going to add a few streams, retire a few and shift the line up around a little.

Here's a brief overview

*NEW STREAMS*
85- Metropolitan Opera Radio
128- NASCAR Radio
159- The Catholic Channel 
182- CNN En Español
185- Canada Weather 
186- Hardcore Sports
187- Info Plus
188- RCI Plus
192- Rock Velours 
193- Energie 2

*RETIRED STREAMS*
85- Classical Voices
117- WSM
141- PRI Radio
182- BBC Mundo

*MOVING*
Christian Talk from 159 to 161

Las Vegas traffic and weather will be on 155

For more detailed information please Click here


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

PRI Radio gone? Say it ain't so. I love that station.


----------



## ARKDTVfan (May 19, 2003)

Call me crazy but a movie channel stream would be awesome

who wouln't want to "watch" Pulp Fiction while drivng down the interstate


----------

